# the creative antics of kids



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

my 13yo ds wheeled home a ping pong table from his school today and now has it set up in the garage.
we have no paddles or balls (I can't belive I just said that...)
so my trolls are out there playing ping pong with a beach ball and dust pans...lol
it is hilarious to watch them, though I must admit damn creative...lol


and now I am wondering how I can use this table for Halloween :devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Won't the school be missing a ping pong table? I hope you don't get a call from the police!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Why has Hella left her self wide open here? Never do that. Not with the people that are here at this forum.

Since I can only think of perverted stuff instead of Halloween for your table, I shall be silent. But you know someone will say something. Something!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

LOL Dr M, that was my 1st question to him when I saw him wheeling it up the driveway..lol the school purchased new ones though and were going to trash the older ones, so my son talked the principal into letting him have one.

and DT...lol I know I know I know...lol I am just waiting for it...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, since someone mentioned it,


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think we should have a ping pong party!!! Who's got the paddles??? Who's got the balls????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HMmm, nope, not touchin' that


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It's interesting how these threads quickly go from being about something so innocent and roll down hill into depravity. Maybe everyone is right. We folks who love Horror and Halloween are a bunch of deviants.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking back at this post, it appears that DT took off with this one.
I would think that if a little research was done, that maybe DT is a truly twisted individual that keeps us , as you put it,rolling down the hill into depravity.


----------

